# Michael Hirte Supertalent



## MArc (3. November 2008)

Nabend.

Mir ist heute wieder mal dieser Michael Hirte bei Supertalent 2008 aufgefallen.
Einfach unglaublich, wie der Mann mit seiner Mundharmonika zu Emotionen zwingt.
Für mich ist er das einzig wahre Talent in dieser Show.
Hoffentlich kommt er sehr weit und wird nicht von irgendeiner von den Eltern
getrimmten 10-13-Jährigen überholt.

Was ist eure Meinung ?

Grüße,
MArc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q8aATVQD_o
Hier kann man es nachträglich anschauen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. November 2008)

Ganz ehrlich?

Es gibt da Leute, die mir mit ihrer Mundharmonika Tränen in die Augen jagen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFNqj3RGUuM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q3LvjD-eZ8

Der Michael gehört nicht dazu. 
Bei Mundharmonika denke ich an Flowerpower und Rebellion, vielleicht auch an Cowboys, aber nicht an Ave Maria


----------



## MArc (3. November 2008)

Absolut, ja - Bessere gibt's da locker - die sind nur nicht bei "Das Supertalent" angemeldet 
Finde auch, man müsste das in relation eben zu dem seine Konkurenten sehen.
Irgendwie halte ich von dem Rest nicht viel - vielleicht liegt's auch an seiner Geschichte und ich bin zu Emotional *g*

MArc


----------



## chmee (3. November 2008)

Ich find ihn (im Youtubeivdeo) sympathisch und ehrlich. Weltklasse, Nein, aber seine natürliche,ehrliche Art lässt mich natürlich hoffen, dass er ein paar Euro mehr bekommt, als so eine elend knausrige Behindertenrente.

mfg chmee


----------



## Micha93 (16. November 2008)

Hallo.

Also,es klingt sicher übertrieben,aber ich finde Michael Weltklasse.
Ich kenne keinen besseren,der mit einer Mundharmonika solche bewegenden Lieder spielen kann.
Das...ist einfach unglaublich! 
Er ist wirklich mein Idol.
Was würde ich nicht alles dafür tun,um sein Schüler zu werden...

Lg,Micha

Ps.Ein Videolink von meinem Idol.^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohxiMbP8cKw


----------



## Mark (16. November 2008)

Hi!

Gerade auf einem Kreisch- und Brüll-Sender und in einer Kreisch- und Brüll-Show (seit wann kreischt das Publikum eigentlich mitten in ein Lied hinein, nur weil einer mal den Ton halten kann?! Die Amerikanisierung ist nirgends zu stoppen ), ist Michael halt eine ruhige, sympatische Insel mit dem "Looser-Bonus"...  
Bin mir nur leider ziemlich sicher, daß viele, die heute ihre Sympatien bekunden (anwesende natürlich ausgenommen  ), noch vor der Show an ihm auf der Straße vorbei gegangen sind mit dem Gedanken: "Hat der nix vernünftiges gelernt, der Schmarotzer?!" ;-]

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## dennis-bln (16. November 2008)

Also ich muss an dieser stelle sagen, das mich die vorgeschlagenen Links von Sven
kein Stück berühren...

Und ja @ MArc, es sind sicherlich auch die Emotionen über sein Schicksal die einen bewegen, aber allein das macht ihn nicht sympathisch, sondern die Emotion die er
über seine Mundharmonika aus sich heraus bringt...

Dieses geleiher von Bruce Springsteen (auf der Harmonika), kann man sich doch wohl
kaum anhören, oder @ Sven...? Sei doch mal ehrlich...

Gruss Dennis


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. November 2008)

dennis-bln hat gesagt.:


> Dieses geleiher von Bruce Springsteen (auf der Harmonika), kann man sich doch wohl
> kaum anhören, oder @ Sven...? Sei doch mal ehrlich...
> 
> Gruss Dennis



Keine Ahnung, wie alt du bist....ich bin alt genug, um mir soetwas gerne anzuhören...sogar wenn der Sound leiert 

Ich lege mir auch lieber eine Turandot-CD mit Jose Carreras in den Player als mir einen Telekom-Werbespot anzuschauen:suspekt:

Vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht aufgeschlossen genug für aktuelle Marketing-Strategien, aber es ist irgendwie schon recht offensichtlich, dass "Talente" gerne durch herzergreifende Hintergrundgeschichten gepusht werden.
Talentierter werden sie dadurch nicht, da kann der Bruce noch so oft auf die Tränendrüse drücken.
Das bringt lediglich mehr Einschaltquote und Verkaufzahlen....um etwas Anderes gehts dabei ja schliesslich auch nicht.


----------



## firemann31 (16. November 2008)

also mal ehrlich ich bin auch schon etwas älter aber deine angebotenen links hauen mich nicht vom hocker ,ich finde den hirte garnicht mal schlecht , wenn er noch mehr an seiner lufteinteilung arbeitet kann er bestimmt weit kommen ,den er hat talent ,


----------



## stellaris (16. November 2008)

Hi Marc
Ich bin genau der gleichen Meinung wie du. Der Mann ist einfach ne Wucht. Was er für Gefühl in seine Mundharmonika steckt, das ist der helle Wahnsinn. Da können sich noch so einige eine grosse Scheibe von abschneiden. 
Mich berührt er ungemein. Habe gerad vorher nochmal die Wiederholung geschaut. Und wieder hat es mich voll mitgerissen...  Da bleibt bei mir kein Auge trocken. Da ich aus der Schweiz bin, kann ich leider nicht Voten, aber ich drücke ihm alle Daumen, er hat es am meisten verdient. 

Ich fand die entscheidung gestern bisschen krass... nur weil Duri oder wie der hiess ein kind ist, kam er weiter und nicht die tollen beiden Tänzer. 
Finde es bisschen schade, dass Kinder anscheinend mehr gewicht haben bei so einer Show. 
Aber hauptsache, der Michael Hirte ist weiter...grins. 

Die anderen beiden Links haben mich auch absolut nicht von Hocker gerissen... 

liebe grüsse aus der Schweiz an ein Mann, der weiss, um was es im Leben geht... grins


----------



## Clint-GT (16. November 2008)

Hi Leute mein erster Beitrag.
Zu Michael Hirte ist nur eins zusagen !
Ich bin 23. Jahre jng, bodenständig gründe gerade eine Familie und bin selbstständig, aber dieser Mann hat mein Herz so berührt das mir echt die tränen kamen, jedesmal wenn ich Ihn höre bekomme ich Gänsehaut, sowas habe ich noch nie in meinem Leben berühert, unglaublich. Wenn er nicht gewinnt, weil er die Massen bewegt, dann taugt meiner Meinung nach die Sendung nichts. Er ist der jeniger der die Masse in den Herzen berühert !
Weltklasse !


----------



## Semina (16. November 2008)

Hi,

Ich bin auch 100% der Meinung; unser Michael (der deutsche Paul Potts) ist Weltklasse und für mich ist er einfach nur spitzenmäßig - unbeschreiblich. Ich hoffe und bete für Ihn, dass er nicht mehr auf der Strasse spielen muß. Wie Herr Bohlen schon andeutungweise meinte; einer, der nichts hat und so viel gibt, der muß belohnt werden. Ich wünsche Michael von ganzem Herzen, dass er das Supertalent 2008 wird.

LG 
Semina


----------



## Clint-GT (16. November 2008)

Semina, bin voll deiner Meinung, der Mann verzaubert und alle, das ist so unglaublich !


----------



## Freak (16. November 2008)

Ich muss da auch nochmal was dazusenfen:

Das Paul-Potts-Phänomen hat mich noch nie angesprochen.

Gefülvolle Menschen mit so grauenvollem Schicksal......

Wenn Deutschland mal den am meisten zu bemitleidenen Menschen sucht, dann können die ja mit dabei sein.

Aber SuperTALENT?

Paul Potts ist bestenfalls knapp über Durchschnitt - und Hirte bestimmt auch kein Vollprofi - so berührend sein Schicksal auch ist...


----------



## Clint-GT (16. November 2008)

Du sagst damit das nur Leute dabei seihen dürfen die in die Gesellschaft reinpassen ?
Michael Hirte bewegt mich nicht mit seiner Geschichte sondern mit seinem Talent !!
Aber deine Nachricht dazu von wegen mitleid etc. die kannste dir sparen ! Auch solche Menschen haben ein Recht auf Super Talent !


----------



## Freak (16. November 2008)

Wenn die Typen die Masse bewegen, dann soll mir das recht sein.

Wenn du den Typen toll findest, weil er viel kann, dann ist das auch legitim.

Können und Schicksal sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.
Meinst du bei "Wer wird Millionär" wird 'nem Blinden was vorgesagt?
Ein Schicksal rechtfertigt in meinen Augen nicht den Titel "Talent" - aber das mag Ansichtssache sein.


Nebenbei sei gesagt, dass mich noch kein Hirte oder Potts angesprochen haben - aber da bin ich, wie ich weiß, eine kaltblütige Ausnahme.


----------



## Clint-GT (16. November 2008)

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt das ein Schicksal zur Wertung gehört. Darum geht es mir nicht, habe seine Leistung gemeint, und wenn er dich nicht berühert, okay, kein problem, mir ja egal.
aber man kann nicht sagen das solche leute dort nicht hingehören !
Hört sich echt schon Menschenfeindlich an !
(Sag nur 3. Reich ! )


----------



## Nory (16. November 2008)

Hi Semina,

du hast vollkommen recht für alles was du geschrieben hast. Meine Meinung ist nur ein bißchien anderes.. Es gibt manche armen leute haben ein starkes und besonderes
Gefühl, aber sie können leider nicht im Papier od. in einem Musikgerät ausdrucken.
Herr Michael Hirte kann das schon. Respekt! Ich bin kein Deutscher, ich habe für ihn
angerufen und ich werde für ihn noch mal anrufen. Wenn die Deutschen realistisch 
und hilfsvoll sind, sie werde  für ihn noch anrufen.

LG

Nory


----------



## Clint-GT (16. November 2008)

ich habe auch eine SMS für Ihn gesendet und ich muss sagen, habe sowas noch nie gemacht, aber er hat es voll und ganz verdient ! 
unglaublich der junge !


----------



## Freak (16. November 2008)

Menschenfeindlich? Spinnst du?
Ich würde mit den Unterstellungen einen Tick vorsichtiger sein.

Ich sage, dass für mich das Schicksal den Titel Talent nicht rechtfertigt.

Es gibt Talente die berühren.
Es gibt Schicksale die berühren.

Aber Schicksale gehören meiner Meinung nach in... meinetwegen die SternTV-Schicksalsreportage .

Und Talente in die Talentshow .

Es ist beispielsweise bekannt, dass manche Frauen gerne mal schwanger ihren Führerschein machen, um den Prüfer ein bisschen unter Druck zu setzen ^^.

Um diese Problematik geht es mir.

Aber jedem das seine .


----------



## Semina (16. November 2008)

Hallo nochmal,

ich wollte nur noch mal etwas loswerden; sobald Michael seine erste CD im Handel hat, habe ich sie auch. Danke Clint-GT für Deine Zustimmung! Hier geht es wirklich nicht um das Schicksal, sondern um das Talent - die Leistung; Und die ist wahrlich gegeben - sowohl bei Michael als auch bei Paul Potts! Ein Letztes zu Dir - Plfreak: Paul Potts ist kein Phänomen sondern ein Supertalent.

LG 

Bis morgen


----------



## Freak (16. November 2008)

Ansichtssache. Stichwort Pavarotti.

Ich habe keine Lust über Qualität zu streiten.

Wenn ihr findet, dass Potts und Hirte Qualität haben, dann ist das legitim.


----------



## Semina (16. November 2008)

Hat nicht jeder Mensch Qualität? Du doch bestimmt auch!


----------



## Freak (16. November 2008)

Ich meine in dem was sie tun.

In dem Fall im Mundharmonika spielen oder im singen ^^.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. November 2008)

Da PIfreak so alleine mit seiner Meinung ist, muss ich ihm mal zustimmen .

Meiner Meinung nach sollte da das Talent objektiv bewertet werten. Er ist nicht schlecht, wie auch Paul Potts nicht schlecht war, aber sie haben mich beide nicht vom Hocker gehaun. Da war Micha Goller schon besser, da konnte ich wenigstens lachen....


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. November 2008)

PIfreak hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss da auch nochmal was dazusenfen:
> 
> Das Paul-Potts-Phänomen hat mich noch nie angesprochen.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich nicht ganz allein mit meiner Meinung bin und den Forums-Dieter geben muss :suspekt:

Paul Potts ist genau das Beispiel, worauf ich mit meinem vorangegangenem Posting hinauswollte.

Er singt da eine tolle Arie in einer Fernsehshow, er macht das sogar recht gut.
Für viele wahrscheinlich das erste mal, dass sie ein paar Operntöne hören, und die erstaunliche Erkenntnis, dass Oper nicht nur aus kreischenden Frauen besteht....da ist man voll hin und weg.

Dazu noch eine rührende Geschichte und  das komplette Inventar der Werbemaschinerie gezückt, fertig ist der Superstar, der Millionen CDs verkauft.

Zu einem Opernsänger gehört aber mehr als das Darbieten einer weltberühmten Arie.... und das ist bei Paul Potts nicht vorhanden, wie ich den Kritiken zu seiner Tournee entnommen habe.
Jeder Opernsänger kann das, was Paul Potts kann...und zwar viel besser.

Geht in die Oper, und schaut nicht in die Glotze...Oper rockt


----------



## skaterboy307 (17. November 2008)

Dann will ich auch noch was dazusagen:


Also ich habe auch nicht für ihn angerufen wegen seinem Schicksal sondern weil der 

Mann kein Profi ist aber trotzdem mich und bestimmt Millionen von Menschen fastiniert

hat. Er ist kein Profi aber er spielt einfach super. Und DAS ist etwas was man als 

SuperTALENT bezeichnen kann. Nicht umbedinkt das er Muntermonika spielen kann 

sondern das er MIT seiner Muntermonika die Leute fasziniert.


----------



## Freak (17. November 2008)

Muntermonika? Sei doch munter, Monika! 
-> Mundharmonika 


Äh, ja, wie gesagt, ich will ja keinem verbieten für den Hintern... äh, Hirten anzurufen. Wenn ihr seine Musik toll findet, nur zu.

Was mich aber damals wirklich aufgeregt hat, war Potts.
Ich könnte kotzen, wenn ich sehe wie sich die ganze Familie vor dem Fernseher zusammensetzt, um einen Telekom-Spot zu sehen, in dem eine pseudoprofessionelle Eintagsfliege ihr Schicksal zum Besten gibt.

Er mag nicht schlecht sein, aber andere Leute verdienen ihr gutes Geld mit wirklich professionellem Gesang. Wofür Potts allerdings meine Anerkennung hat, ist, dass er wohlmöglich den einen oder anderen für die Oper oder wohlmöglich sogar Kultur allgemein hat begeistern können.

Naja, so long.


----------



## Semina (17. November 2008)

Hi Skaterboy307,
also ich habe zwar deshalb nicht für Michael Hirte angerufen, weil ich es einfach nur ne Abzocke der DT halte, aber, wie auch Du und Millionen von Menschen da draußen  bin ich fasziniert von seiner Musik MIT der Mundharmonika. Vielleicht nur mal eins an Euch alle, die Ihr im Smalltalk seid; Warum sollte ein Mensch, der gar keine Chance mehr hat, ins Berufsleben zurück zu kehren, nicht  sein Geld mit seinem, wie ich es weiterhin bezeichnen werde, TALENT verdienen. Jedenfalls: Hartz IV ist Mist! Und ich hoffe für Euch alle, dass Ihr niemals in solch eine Situation kommt, es sei denn, Ihr seid ein Supertalent

LG

Semina

Hai Plfreak

Da hast Du total recht, die Werbestrategie der DT war und ist Müll. Trotzdem, der Paul, der Michael, der Plfreak und wie sie alle da sind; sie sind gut, besser, faszinierend. Das sind mit 100% keine Eintagsfliegen, so wie Alexander Klaws, der verrückte Kübelböck, oder irgend so ein bekloppter Dschungelkönig, der das Geld dringend nötig hat, weil er alles vorher vertickt hat. Ein Michael Hirte (und es sei ihm gegönnt) der benötigt das Geld eher.

CU Semina


----------



## chmee (17. November 2008)

@Plfreak:
Was ich an dem Potts-Telekom-Spot so schlecht finde ist das Verbraten von "alten" Youtube-Videos, wobei hier alt recht relativ gemeint ist  Ich habe den Clip ein halbes Jahr vor der Telekom gesehen und ich mochte ihn (Potts und das Turnadot-"Nessun Dorma"). Und : Stimmtalent ist etwas anderes als Instrumententalent. Daher bekommt Potts von mir auch die Note Talent, und Michael Hirte den Sympathiebonus. Jedes Instrument ist soweit in einem Jahr lernbar, dass man 3 Stücke sauber spielen kann. Bei Stimme bin ich da anderer Meinung.

--> *Talent* -> Möglich dass != Profi <--

mfg chmee


----------



## skaterboy307 (17. November 2008)

@ PIfreak Monika ist munter aber Deutsch is nicht wirklich mein Fach xD

tja...


----------



## Freak (17. November 2008)

@Semina:

Freut mich, dass du mich verstehst.

Aber Hand auf's Herz. Morgen schreit kein Hahn mehr nach denen.

Wann war Potts das letzte Mal in der Zeitung? Laaange her...


----------



## Semina (17. November 2008)

@Plfreak;-)
Ich freue mich auch, wenn wir uns verstehen; Ich hab echt keine Lust auf Streitigkeiten – aber Diskutieren macht Freude.
Jeden Morgen kräht der Hahn neu – aber er schreit nicht nach irgendjemand! Ich muss keinen Bericht über Paul Potts in der Zeitung lesen; dafür gibt es zu genüge Boris Becker, Sarah Connor, Weiss-der-Geier und Michael-meine-Nase-bröckelt-Jackson

Ich hoffe, wir treffen uns alle morgen wieder…

LG
Gute Nacht
Semina


----------



## mazdabraut (19. November 2008)

Schon beim Casting, als Michael auf die Bühne kam und sein erstes Lied spielte, kamen mir schon die Tränen. Das man durch so ein kleines Instrument eine so große Emotion ausüben kann, echt unglaublich! Und dann "you raise me up" im Halbfinale, als es hieß er spielt das Lied, konnnte ich mir im ersten Moment gar nicht vorstellen, wie sich das jetzt anhören wird, aber schon nach den ersten Tönen, kamen wieder so viele Emotionen auf, da war es schon wieder um mich geschehen. Der Mann hat es echt so verdient. Das nenn ich ein Super Talent. 
Dieters Worte waren "Singen kann jeder, es kommt nur drauf an, wie gut man singt".
Bei Michaels Talent kann man sowas nicht einfach über die Lippen hinaus sagen. Entweder man kann oder man nicht dieses Instrument spielen.
Und ganz ehrlich, so schön wie er das spielt und sich auch die richtigen Lieder dafür aussucht, ist einfach nur total spitze.

Michael gönn ich das so richtig, ich drück ihm jedenfalls ganz fest die Daumen.


----------



## Semina (22. November 2008)

Hallo Ihr Lieben im Forum,

heute abend drücke ich Michael Hirte ganz besonders feste die Daumen und ich wünsche Euch einen unterhaltsamen Abend beim Supertalent.

Bis später im Forum

LG  Semina


----------



## Mark (22. November 2008)

Hi!





Semina hat gesagt.:


> heute abend drücke ich Michael Hirte ganz besonders feste die Daumen


Das wird ihn sicher freuen, wo er doch heute gar nicht dran ist 

Wünsche einen unterhaltsamen Abend trotz Supertalent! 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## patricke (29. November 2008)

am anfang haben die zuschauer alle gelach aber dann haben sie geweint hammer so geil immer ist eine sänger oder sängerinn das supertalent aber michael muss es werden es muss mal was anderes her und er ist wirklich weltklasse also ich bin 16 hör  normal rock hard rock metallica aber auch so was schönes ist jetzt meinen lieblings musik ich höre grad immer nur solche sachen da kommen auch mir also junge die trännen voralem was der für ne fergangen heit hatt


----------



## Freak (29. November 2008)

> da kommen auch mir also junge die trännen voralem was der für ne fergangen heit hatt



Du meinst sicher:

"[...] Da kommen auch mir als Junge die Tränen, vorallem was der für 'ne Vergangenheit hatt."

Entschuldige, aber irgendwann vergeht mir die Lust am lesen, das wird fast schon unverschämt...


Naja, ich finde die Euphorie immer noch übertrieben und empfehle ein paar wirklich gute Filme, die um diese Zeit laufen.


----------



## Mark (29. November 2008)

Hi!

patricke outet sich hier doch nur als Supertalent: bei seinem Beitrag muß man zunächst lachen, dann weinen und dann kommen einem die Tränen, ob seiner schulischen "fergangen heit" 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Freak (29. November 2008)

Da habe ICH mich doch schon drüber lustig gemacht. 

Aber ernsthaft, das ist irgendwo wirklich unverschämt und außerdem nicht besonders regelkonform.


----------



## MArc (30. November 2008)

Ja, da ist er wohl dann das Supertalent geworden, der Michael.

Find ich klasse


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. November 2008)

Dann bleibt nur zu Hoffen, dass ich keine Mundharmonika-CD zu Weihnachten bekomme, denn wie ich den Dieter so einschätze, wird da ab Montag etwas in den Läden stehen 

Ich gönne es ihm aber , wie ich es jedem dort gegönnt hätte


----------



## Michael Winkel (30. November 2008)

Michael Hirte ist ein wirklich fantastischer Mann. Wie viel Liebe er in dieses kleine Instrument steckt ist einfach bezaubernd.
Am 5. Dezember soll schon seine erste CD erhältlich sein.
Und am 21. Dezember gibt er sein erstes Weihnachtskonzert in Wiesbaden.

Falls jemand Insteresse hat: ich habe das Lied von Michael Hirte You raise me up auf dem PC. Wenn einer Interesse hat kann ich es gerne schicken.


----------



## schwarzerskorpion1 (30. November 2008)

Ich gönne Ihm den Sieg, *aber verdient hat er ihn nicht! *

Michael Hirte hatte zwar Pech im Leben, aber das haben viele andere auch! Nach meiner Meinung ging es doch eigentlich um das Super Talent was gesucht wurde und nicht um den Pechvogel 2008! Als Super Talent waren einige mit Abstand besser als er, aber bei seinem Auftritt war die Entscheidung wohl schon vorab gefallen, denn mir kam es sehr dubios vor, als ich den phyrotechnischen Effekt gesehen habe, als wenn er schon da gewonnen hätte und Dieter auch noch sagte, wenn der nicht gewinnt fresse ich meine Jacke auf. 

*Mitleid`s Bonus Punkte zu bekommen weil er ein Sozialfall ist und das Schicksal ihn schwer getroffen hat, finde ich hier zu nicht angebracht und den anderen gegenüber absolut unfair!*


----------



## Ex1tus (30. November 2008)

SuperTalent ist eben eine Show, und keine seriöse, objektive Beurteilung von Gesangs- oder Instrumentalkünsten. Und vor allem ist sie wirtschaftlich. Mit welchem Talent lassen sich die meisten CD's verkaufen?

Und damit kennt sich der Dieter ja aus.


----------



## Mark (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi!





Michael Winkel hat gesagt.:


> Michael Hirte ist ein wirklich fantastischer Mann. Wie viel Liebe er in dieses kleine Instrument steckt ist einfach bezaubernd. [...]
> Falls jemand Insteresse hat: ich habe das Lied von Michael Hirte You raise me up auf dem PC. Wenn einer Interesse hat kann ich es gerne schicken.


Nicht nur, daß die Verteilung des Liedes wahrscheinlich furchtbar illegal ist, ich finde es faszinierend, wie schnell man durch solch eine Aktion dem "fantastischen Mann" quasi von hinten in die Eier tritt. Jeder weiß: "Liebe ist käuflich", also bitte auch für die, die "er in dieses kleine Instrument steckt" bezahlen! Denn auf diese Weise kann Michael vielleicht sogar seinen HartzIV-Ausfall kompensieren und hat tatsächlich die 100.000 € zur "freien Verfügung" 

Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn ihr das Thema so langsam hinter euch bringt... Ich stelle diese Story mal auf Tutorials.de dar.
Nehmen wir mal an, dass jemand ein Bild gemacht hat, womit auch immer. Es ist ein gutes, aber kein Umwerfendes Bild.
Dann schreibt dieser Jemand aber seine Lebensgeschichte drunter, dass er sich die Farben für dieses Bild durch Portaitzeichnungen auf der Straße verdient hat, usw.
Würde es deshalb in die Hall of Fame kommen, obwohl es nur eine 4* und keine 5* hat?

Ich hab jetzt nicht duese ganze Show mitverfolgt und weiß nciht, wie gut er spielt.
Aber wenn man mal nach den Beiträgen in diesem diesem Forum ausgeht, ist er ja "nur" ein guter, und kein sehr guter Spieler.


----------



## Freak (1. Dezember 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn ihr das Thema so langsam hinter euch bringt... Ich stelle diese Story mal auf Tutorials.de dar.
> Nehmen wir mal an, dass jemand ein Bild gemacht hat, womit auch immer. Es ist ein gutes, aber kein Umwerfendes Bild.
> Dann schreibt dieser Jemand aber seine Lebensgeschichte drunter, dass er sich die Farben für dieses Bild durch Portaitzeichnungen auf der Straße verdient hat, usw.
> Würde es deshalb in die Hall of Fame kommen, obwohl es nur eine 4* und keine 5* hat?
> ...




Schönes Resümee 

Das war das, was ich die ganze Zeit versucht habe, den Fanatikern hier klarzumachen .

Naja, dann kauft euch halt die CD von Michael Hirte und stellt sie ins Regal, direkt neben die verstaubten Werke von Paul Potts.


----------



## Mark (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi!





Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Nehmen wir mal an, dass jemand ein Bild gemacht hat, womit auch immer. Es ist ein gutes, aber kein Umwerfendes Bild.
> Dann schreibt dieser Jemand aber seine Lebensgeschichte drunter, dass er sich die Farben für dieses Bild durch Portaitzeichnungen auf der Straße verdient hat, usw.
> Würde es deshalb in die Hall of Fame kommen, obwohl es nur eine 4* und keine 5* hat?


Vielleicht nicht unmittelbar in die Hof, aber ja, klar sind solche Zusatzinformationen Teil der Wertung: wenn jemand schreibt, es ist z.B. sein erstes Projekt mit Cinema4D fallen die Wertungen der Community durchaus "gnädiger" aus. Andererseits wurden zuletzt "Küchen-Visualisierungen" schlecht bewertet, weil es vorher schon so viele gab, obwohl sie toll waren 
-> Das Umfeld, die Zeit, die Vergangenheit und schließlich die Person selbst spielen immer eine Rolle ... das ist nicht nur beim Supertalent zu entdecken...
...dies völlig unabhängig vom Michael Hirte. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Dezember 2008)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> ...Jose Carreras...


Das ist doch der wo die Carreras-Bahn erfunden hat, nicht? 



Semina hat gesagt.:


> ich wollte nur noch mal etwas loswerden; sobald Michael seine erste CD im Handel hat, habe ich sie auch.


Na ich hoff mal brav aus dem Handel, und nicht aus dem Internet. 



PIfreak hat gesagt.:


> Aber ernsthaft, das ist irgendwo wirklich unverschämt und außerdem nicht besonders regelkonform.


Einmal ist okay, beim zweiten Mal gibt's mit der Brechstange in's Gebiss...

So, und hier mal meine Meinung zum Thema:

Vielen Dank fuer die Aufmerksamkeit...



Spoiler



Maeh!


----------



## Semina (6. Dezember 2008)

Sorry für meine verspätete Verspätung,
mein Rechner war in Reparatur. Zurück zu Michael Hirte - wie ich es schon gehofft habe - er hat gewonnen. Und dass, auf ganzer Ebene. Die Leute (Ich glaube sogar ganz Deutschland) lieben diesen Kerl. Zum Glück war ich gestern Morgen fast die Erste, die Michi`s CD (sogar gleich 2) gekauft hat. Heute bin ich in vier verschiedenen Geschäften gewesen, um eine weitere CD zu ergattern. Pustekuchen! Ausverkauft Das ist der helle Wahnsinn Damit hat bestimmt keiner gerechnet. Dank SuperBohlen ist Michael der derzeit begehrteste Mann in Deutschland. 

Ihr Lieben da draußen; Ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit - und falls Ihr die CD von MH bekommen habt - viel Freude damit. 
Bis Irgendwann einmal - Würde mich echt freuen, Euch bei passender Gelegenheit wieder zu treffen

Semina


----------



## Rena Hermann (7. Dezember 2008)

Semina hat gesagt.:


> ...ist Michael der derzeit begehrteste Mann in Deutschland.


Ja sicher , ganz bestimmt... 

Mal unabhängig von dem Mundharmonikaspieler ...

Btw... wieso steht der Kram eigentlich auf Tutorials.de?
Muss man sich in allen möglichen (fachfremden) Foren extra neu anmelden, um auch diese noch mit dieser Casting-Kacke zu belästigen? Reicht doch schon, wenn einem beim zufälligen Durchzappen der Fernsehprogramme schlecht von diesen Müllsendungen wird.
Oder eben auch nicht - aber selbst dann würd ich niemals auf die Idee kommen, mich auf Tutorials.de oder sonst einem Forum, das damit aber auch so _gar_ nichts zu tun hat, neu anzumelden und dort zu posten, wen von irgendeiner Fernsehsendung ich toll fände. Sehr merkwürdig also, der Thread.

Bleibt doch bitte in den Foren der jeweiligen Sender oder in den ratzfatz aufgebauten Fanforen. Da findet sich auch das entsprechende Zielpublikum.
Oder geht's hier um irgendeine Marketingmasche? Pagerank, Suchmaschinenergebnisse für den Namen oder was auch immer?

Gruß
Rena

PS: Fernsehsender machen ihr Programm nicht, um irgendwem Gutes zu tun. Sie machen sie um Geld zu verdienen. Und Castingshows, Talentshows und alles was letztlich mit Call-ins und Zuschauervotings zu tun hat, sind anscheinend eine Gelddruckmaschine. Und solange die Leute mitmachen, werden wir die wohl nie los.


----------



## MArc (7. Dezember 2008)

Nacht,

Wäre mir neu, dass im /Smalltalk/-Bereich nur Themen angesprochen werden dürfen,
die von jedem seine Darseinsberechtigung haben.

MArc


----------



## Rena Hermann (7. Dezember 2008)

Sicher nicht ... aber dass Leute sich dafür extra neu in einem Forum anmelden, das offensichtlich zu 99,9% mit was anderem zu tun hat, als sie eigentlich interessiert, ist doch schon bemerkenswert, oder? 
Wenn ich einen fruchtbaren Meinungsaustausch zu einem mich interessierenden Thema möchte, such ich mir doch ein dazu passendes Forum würde ich meinen.
Aber natürlich kann ich mich auch neu in einem Rasenmäherforum anmelden, um dann in dessen OT-Bereich die Vorzüge von Karamellpudding zu propagieren, weil im Fernsehen gerade ein Puddingwettbewerb läuft. 

Naja ... vielleicht fehlt mir auch der Zugang zu dieser Thematik, kann schon sein. 

Oder es war was ganz anderes ... sowas zum Beispiel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF2djJcPO2A 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Dezember 2008)

Es scheint sich ein Wunder ereignet zu Haben, ...es gibt die CD und ich habe 2 Tage lang keine Mundharmonika im Radio gehört...danke an alle Programmdirektoren, ich hoffe es bleibt dabei 

Ich leg mir derweil schonmal Lebkuchenherzen hin welche ich knabbern werde, wenn dann beim Rückgang des Umsatzes die ersten MH-Enthüllungsreportagen über die Glotze flattern.

@Semina: ich kann dir versichern, nicht *ganz* DE liebt diesen Kerl, zumindest Einer nicht, und wenn ich Zeitungen hier in Berlin aufschlage, scheint immer noch Knut der beliebteste Mann weit und breit zu Sein...ganz ohne Dieter


----------



## MArc (7. Dezember 2008)

Schonmal "michael hirte supertalent" in Google eingegeben ?
Mach mal - dann weißt vielleicht auch, wieso es soviele hierher verschlagen hat 

edit: Das Video in deinem Link ist immer wieder auf's neue lustig


----------



## Freak (7. Dezember 2008)

WOW, da hat's dieses Smalltalk-Forum doch an die Spitze des Google-Rankings verschalgen - vor allen Fanpages .

Erstaunlich .


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Dezember 2008)

Tja, das ist die Macht von Tutorials.de.


----------



## Freak (7. Dezember 2008)

Wohl eher die Popularität von M. Hirte.


----------



## Matze 1966 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute! Ich bin der Meinung,daß Michael Hirte zurecht bei dem Wettbewerb "Das Super-Talent" gewonnen hat. Zugegeben, es waren einige dabei die den Gewinn hätten brauchen können aber bei Michael hat´s den Richtigen getroffen. Denn im Vergleich zu den anderen ging´s ihm wirklich schlecht. Abgesehen davon beneide ich jeden der ein Instrument spielen kann-egal welches.


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Dezember 2008)

Matze 1966 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute! Ich bin der Meinung,daß Michael Hirte zurecht bei dem Wettbewerb "Das Super-Talent" gewonnen hat. Zugegeben, es waren einige dabei die den Gewinn hätten brauchen können aber bei Michael hat´s den Richtigen getroffen. Denn im Vergleich zu den anderen ging´s ihm wirklich schlecht. Abgesehen davon beneide ich jeden der ein Instrument spielen kann-egal welches.



Ich hab gestern eine Jahresrückblick gesehen, mit Berichten von Kindern in Bangladesh, welche von verfaulten Fischabfällen leben und deswegen sterben. Von dem Mais, der für eine Tankfüllung Biosprit verbraucht wird, würden diese Kinder ein Jahr lang ohne Hunger leben können(der Preis für eine MH-CD würde dies wohl für einen Monat decken und die Kosten für einen Anruf beim Voting bestimmt für einen Tag).

Diesen Kindern geht es schlecht...nicht Michael Hirte!

übrigens hiess die Show nicht:

```
B S D A M Z B D D I K M D M Z W D N E P E A D T Z K U I G Z B
e u e m e u e e e r a i e a u e e a i a u u e a i a m h e u e
r c n   i   m u r g n t m n   i r t n a r s r s e n   r w   r 
t h     s   i t   e n         h   i   r o     c h n     i   u
e t     t   t s   n           n   o           h e       s   h
l       e   l c   d           a   n           e n       s   i
s       n   e h   e           c                         e   g
m           i e   t           h                         n   e
a           d n   w           t                             n
n           e     a           e
n           n     s           n
            d 
            e
            n
```

Wer es auch nach Rena's Statement noch nicht kapiert hat von den "Fans"...es geht darum, den Profit für einen Medienkonzern zu Steigern, und nicht darum, etwas Gutes zu Tun(ob nun für MH oder sonstwen)


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt mal Butter an den Weihnachtskarpfen.

Ich wurde nun mehrmals genötigt, mir diese CD auf Arbeit anzuhören.

Selbst bei allen positiven Energien, die ich aufzubringen in der Lage war, diese Musik taugt maximal als Midi-Hintergrundsound für Oma Friedas Spekulatius-Fanportal.


----------



## Navy (16. Dezember 2008)

http://groups.google.de/group/de.alt.netdigest/browse_frm/thread/8d5a66d4ff5d2f31?hl=de#

Lesen und verinnerlichen! Zum Nachmachen empfohlen...


----------



## glodilux (23. Dezember 2010)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, GENAU das ist auch meine Meinung


----------

